# Crime rates in Puglia



## sleuthandco

Hello, Does anyone have any comments on the need for burglar alarm systems in different parts of Puglila. I am assuming that large towns have their share of theft and violence, but is it generally a safe place to live? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------

